# Como funciona una electrovalvula?



## Arturo garcia (Oct 30, 2007)

HOLA. soy nuevo en esto de los foros, por eso no se como hacer para mandar mis dudas y encontrar a alguien que me puede ayudar. bueno mi duda es en base a las electrovalvula, no comprendo bien su funcionamiento, la idea que tengo es que consta de de un solenoide, cuando se le aplica una tensión, se habre (dependiendo de cual sea el estado de la valvula, normalmente cerrada o normalmente abierta) así cuando esta se habra, deja pasar el fluido del liquido con el que se este trabajando, aceite, gasolina etc. 

Otra de mis dudas es. Las electrovalvulas se utilizan en la neumatica ¿tambien se utilizan en la hidraulica? lei en una paguina de internet que si, pero no estoy del todo convencido, que yo recuerde solo se ocupan en la neumatica. mi ultima pregunta. ¿ cómo se conecta una electrovalvula de dos hilos. tengo una idea pero mejor pregunto para estar seguro. bueno eso es todo y muchisimas gracias a todos. me han ayudado mucho.


----------



## El nombre (Oct 30, 2007)

pos vale. Puede ser un comienzo.

duda 0 y tambien cruza, bloquea. 

duda 1 aunque se llaman igual son muy diferentes. una trabaja a 7 u 8 kilos (neumatica) y la otra unos 150 a 200kilos (Hidra.)

duda2 pues a la selenoide. al activarla hace lo que tiene que hacer y al desactivar vuelve a su posición normal por un muelle.


----------



## Arturo garcia (Nov 12, 2007)

que tal compañeros de este foro, acudo a ustedes por una aclaracion y por unas dudas que tengo, quisiera que de favor alguien me pueda explicar de la manera mas entendible si es posoble gracias.

la primera.

¿que es una operacion del tipo logico?  es.la  ¿and not or etc? ¿podiran explicarme por favor de manera mas concreta

la segunta
¿que es una operacion de tipo aritmetico?

la tercera.
¿ cuales son las operaciones de control de la transferencia de la información dentro del un automata?

por su atensión gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 12, 2007)

Arturo garcia dijo:
			
		

> HOLA. soy nuevo en esto de los foros, por eso no se como hacer para mandar mis dudas y encontrar a alguien  que me puede ayudar. bueno mi duda es en base a las electrovalvula, no comprendo bien su funcionamiento, la idea que tengo es que consta de de un solenoide, cuando se le aplica una tensión, se habre (dependiendo de cual sea el estado de la valvula, normalmente cerrada o normalmente abierta) así cuando esta se habra, deja pasar el fluido del liquido con el que se este trabajando, aceite, gasolina etc.
> 
> Otra de mis dudas es. Las electrovalvulas se utilizan en la neumatica ¿tambien se utilizan en la hidraulica? lei  en una paguina de internet que si, pero no estoy del todo combencido, que yo recuerde solo se ocupan en la neumatica. mi ultima pregunta.¿ como se conecta una electrovalvula de dos hilos. tengo una idea pero mejor pregunto para estar seguro. bueno eso es todo y muchisimas gracias a todos. me han ayudado mucho.




Las valvulas (tipicas) son como un grifo tipo Todo nada.

Hay varios tipos segun el numero de agujeros y posiciones, es como los interruptores,conmutatores, conmutadores de cruzamiento.
Se las nombra con numeros agujeros/posiciones, 2/2 (es un grifo, una entrada y una salida y dos posiciones abierto y cerrado), 3/2 (como un conmutados electrico)


Ademas pueden retornar por muelle, mecanicamente o con una bobina (Por ejemplo los grifos temporizados de las fuentes seria retorno por "muelle").
Si la electrovalvula solo tiene una bobina casi seguro que es retorno por muelle, mientras le das corriente esta abierta, cuando cortas la corriente se cierra.

En neumatica se utilizan con dos bobinas una para forzar a una posicion y otra para cambiarla.

Las valvulas de hidraulica son mas sencillas, normalmente solo hay las 3/2 y suelen funcionar con motores. 
La hidraulica esta pensada para mover toneladas, es normal que una valvula sea un bloque de hierro de varios kilos, o sea cuidado con los pies.

Esto es todo un mundo y esto un pequeño esbozo de un curso de 600horas de neumatica a la vieja usanza.

Un saludo cordial,


----------



## Arturo garcia (Nov 12, 2007)

muchas gracias por tu respuesta me ayudo mucho. por cierto me dio risa tu comentario. esos chinosss


----------



## Geovaniithow (Abr 26, 2012)

hola e estado leendo todo esoo y .. yo tengo una pregunta..  soy muy nuevo en estoo y pues tengo que realizar un proyecto con electrovalvulas pero sin usar logo, ni pic, ni plc.. mi pregunta es.. como puedo controlar las electrovalvulas de esa manera??

mi proyecto es:
una maquina que: 
1- llena un recipiente de granos (arroz).
2- sella el recipiente.
3- los empaca en una caja los recipientes.

todo esto debe ir en una banda transportadora


----------



## Limako (Abr 26, 2012)

no te entiendo muy bien... todo a base de contactores/reles y temporizadores, y detectores?


----------



## elprofetellez (Abr 26, 2012)

Simple lógica de control a relevador. ELECTRONEUMATICA.


----------



## Limako (Abr 27, 2012)

bueno... con logica se avanza algo  pensaba que todabia debia ser mas rustico jajaja.
Pues no se primero abria que ver con todo lo que cuenta la maquina fisicamente para plantearlo... o tienes que diseñar la maquina tambien?
Bueno ya informaras


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 27, 2012)

yo pondria la electrovalvula en la salida de la tolva de granos. un buen solenoide a la cual le podria una compuerta en el embolo . y un temporizador preogramado con los segundos de carga/espera. para el sellado del recipiente podria ser termico por ejemplo:cajas de sandwichs de miga de estacion de servicio- seguro algun dia lo vieron que el embase es un plastico duro y la tapa un nylon termofusionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2012)

Más que electroválvulas se suele utilizar un tornillo dosificador , como el de la picadora de carne , aunque eso es mas lento.

O también dos "electoválvulas" a cuchilla , estilo una guillotina 

Debajo de la tolva habría dos de ellas separadas , el volumen intermedio sería la cantidad de arroz por bolsita.

Abre y cierra la de arriba , entonces se llena el conducto con la cantidad justa para la bolsita , abre y cierra la de abajo y llena la bolsita , y vuelve a repetir


----------



## Geovaniithow (May 15, 2012)

muchas gracias !! les agradesco.! me a servido de muchoo su ayuda!!


----------

